# Photo Info from Photobucket



## Boomn4x4 (Apr 8, 2010)

How are you going about getting the photo infor (ISO, shutter, aperture) from photobucket?  As a long time user of photobucket, I never knew you could get this info.


----------



## Goontz (Apr 8, 2010)

What browser are you using? Firefox, for example, has Add-ons that you can download that allow you to right click and view the EXIF data for any picture that has it available. I'm pretty sure any browser except IE (barf) have add-ons.

Also, it does depend on the host whether or not they keep it intact or make it available. You can do this with Photobucket, but you won't be able to see EXIF from photos hosted on Flickr and embedded to a forum.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Apr 8, 2010)

Goontz said:


> What browser are you using? Firefox, for example, has Add-ons that you can download that allow you to right click and view the EXIF data for any picture that has it available. I'm pretty sure any browser except IE (barf) have add-ons.
> 
> Also, it does depend on the host whether or not they keep it intact or make it available. You can do this with Photobucket, but you won't be able to see EXIF from photos hosted on Flickr and embedded to a forum.


 
Thanks, I've got Firefox at home, but I'm limited to IE here at work.  I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## Goontz (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep. Just go to Tools > Add-ons > Get Add-ons > do a search for "EXIF." I think there's a coupld that will come up.


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2010)

In IE, right click on the image > Properties and then click on the Details tab. If there is no Details tab there is no EXIF data.

Or go to www.opanda.com or www.photome.de and down load their EXIF reader(s).


----------

